# J.p.mill Toronto



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an open faced, silver cased watch marked JP Mill Toronto. The movement is a 15 jewelled Buren. Any info appreciated. The watch keeps good time and looks well.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Has it been serviced? If not, it may not continue to keep "good time" for much longer. If you're intent on using it, get the watch serviced.

If you can, please post photographs. It's not easy telling folks about their watches from descriptions, especially vague ones like yours.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Photos as requested:-

Movement:-










Face:-










Mike


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Open back & bezel case. Looks to be all silver. At 15 jewels, this is a pretty decent watch. If you're going to use it, I would strongly suggest getting it serviced by a professional watchmaker. Other than the hairline crack on the dial, it might look and run very nice once it's been fixed up.


----------

